# noise coming from shifter or transmission



## jksb1982 (Nov 13, 2009)

i recently bought an 04 gto 6 speed and have noticed in 1st 3rd and 5th gear there is a road noise like sound coming which gets louder when more acceleration but in 2nd 4th and 6th gear the noise is completely gone has anyone heard of this problem before and there is no pulling or lose of power issues just noise


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Mine is most noisy in 4th for some reason. There is some noise in all gears, but that's mostly because of the GMM ripshifter I installed. Does yours have the stock shifter still, or has the shifter been upgraded?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Sounds like you may have an aftermarket shifter. If so you might just need to adjust the stop bolts.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

B-ville Goat said:


> Sounds like you may have an aftermarket shifter. If so you might just need to adjust the stop bolts.


That's precisely why I asked it his shifter had been upgraded.


----------



## jksb1982 (Nov 13, 2009)

*shifter*

as far as i know the shifter is stock it does not really look like a aftermarket shifter but then again i have not been in alot of 04 gtos with a six speed


----------

